# TTOC Isle of Man Weekend 2011 - 20th to 22nd May 2011



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

We have now provisionally booked 25 rooms for the above dates at the Mount Murray Golf Hotel.

I know we had a poll on dates but on investigation this is the only weekend available.

The advantage of the 20th/21st/22nd is that with this weekend being so
close to the TT race, the course will be marked out, the mountain railway
will be operational and many amenities will be open. Earlier and this will
not be the case and much earlier it will be colder too.

Prices are not confirmed yet but will be shortly and we will post here.

The price will include an evening meal on the Saturday and Breakfast for 2 days.

Please post your interest on here and hopefully we will shortly have booking available in the TTOC online shop.

Steve
TTOC Events Secretary


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

You can put me down as a definite for this.
Great hotel, great roads and I'm sure great company again.

Sean.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

May be interested if I can combat my seasickness, just checked its my weekend off


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

98% definite.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Save a place for me and Linda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

May be able to make this, need to check my shift pattern.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes - put me down as a definite. One car, two people, double room. Cheers!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Put me down as a definite also please, thank you 

Paul


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Put us down for this please 

Good choice of dates as the 23rd May is a public holiday for us so we can make a longer weekend of it if we want


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Steve

Can you please put me and Lorraine down for this trip with a double room 

Its also great to see the TTOC organising a TTOC trip - Can't wait  Roll on next May!!!


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi you can put Heather and I down please, one car, two persons, double room. Looking forward already!

Mctavish


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I really fancy this idea as I have never been to the IOM. However, I also am not happy on a ferry, the thought of almost 3 hours of bobbing up and down is not good. I have tried [smiley=gossip.gif] and [smiley=book2.gif] together with Kwells and a wrist band and still felt dreadfull.
How about I fly over and someone drives my TTS across. Just a thought!
Timing would be just dandy as my birthday is on the 21st.


----------



## melaniehelena (Jun 13, 2010)

Myself and James would like to put our names down, double room please


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I really fancy this idea as I have never been to the IOM. However, I also am not happy on a ferry, the thought of almost 3 hours of bobbing up and down is not good. I have tried [smiley=gossip.gif] and [smiley=book2.gif] together with Kwells and a wrist band and still felt dreadfull.
> How about I fly over and someone drives my TTS across. Just a thought!
> Timing would be just dandy as my birthday is on the 21st.


Dani has promised me a sea sickness cure, maybe she could do a group buy


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Please add me to the list for this trip. The current TT hasn't been to IoM says it wants to have a go at that mountain road. :roll:

Phill: I'm sure someone will drive your car across if that is really necessary but maybe Dani can provide the answer. If not, I'm told that Stugeron tablets are good and these are handed out to (many) RN people who suffer seasickness.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

When we went last year the crossing was a doddle. The boat did more rocking tied up at the dock in Liverpool than it did at any time out at sea. It wasn't stormy, but it wasn't an exceptionally calm day either. It's a very stable craft, so don't let the fear of seasickness put you off.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> interested if I can combat my seasickness,


You can with my help!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


She has and she'll do it!!!
Sorry, no group buy possible on this but certainly individual sessions - even via telephone!!!!

So give me a ring Andrew an Phil and we'll sort it 8)


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Sandra and I as well please cheers Keith


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will check dates.


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi on the subject of seasickness I was a lifeboatman for many years and we used STUGERON which is available from any chemist,it works cheers Keith


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Provisionally put me and Rachel down for this one, sounds like an interesting trip plus never been to the Isle either.

Cheers,


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Il have a spot please!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll provisionally have a space please. One car, one person, nice room!

Any news on prices yet?


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

If any places are left please put us down for this. One car, two people, double room. Cheers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sutty said:


> If any places are left please put us down for this. One car, two people, double room. Cheers.


That's greaTT! All you need to do now is -----> join the TTOC  :wink:

Oh, and welcome to the madhouse :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Been twice on the TTOC TT weekends in 2007 and 2009 really want to go again as both weekends have been brilliant and the Mount Murray is a great hotel. However I have a dilemma with the dates as its very close to my daughters wedding which we have to fly out to Greece on the 24th May for her wedding n the 27th. Lots of expense for me and very close to the wedding so I will have to see. :?


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah work have authorised my leave for this trip - Really looking forward to going


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Made the decision to go with it then and even go on the ferry.
So, book me on.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Made the decision to go with it then and even go on the ferry.
> So, book me on.


Great news    Top down motoring Phil - We can be a right pair of posers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Made the decision to go with it then and even go on the ferry.
> So, book me on.


Great news Phil [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Have I got a place please I assume so but need a confirmation.Can I have a room thats not next to SUTTY I'm told he snores,cheers Keith


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Stick Hev & I down as provisional


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phope said:


> Stick Hev & I down as provisional


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

I loved [smiley=iloveyou.gif] IOM on 2007 and I would like to restart with you.
I remember all routes from France to Le Havre, after Southampton to Liverpool and the other ferry to Douglas and spent a SPLENDID Week-End with you.
However I should be in Japan at this moment. [smiley=knife.gif] 
If the schedule exchange I would be one of you. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Sutty said:
> 
> 
> > If any places are left please put us down for this. One car, two people, double room. Cheers.
> ...


I'm currently a member of the TTOC, cheers, just not Avatar'd up!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MerlinClanTT said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I loved [smiley=iloveyou.gif] IOM on 2007 and I would like to restart with you.
> I remember all routes from France to Le Havre, after Southampton to Liverpool and the other ferry to Douglas and spent a SPLENDID Week-End with you.
> ...


Excellent Olivier! I hope it works out and you can join us again 



Sutty said:


> I'm currently a member of the TTOC, cheers, just not Avatar'd up!


Oops  Sorry 

I'm sure this will be corrected asap 8)


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

No probs. Should be a cracking weekend......and TTOC logo added..... though I will have to renew by then...LOL


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Clint (Apr 20, 2009)

Please put us down to come. 2 people, double room.
Thanks Sally & Mark


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<cough>

Might have our new toy then 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> <cough>
> 
> Might have our new toy then
> 
> Hev x


What colour would that be


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Doesn't look like we'll be making this trip now, spending priorities in other directions.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Does look like we'll be making this trip now, spending priorities in other directions.


Shall I schedule a telephone session against sea sickness in for you then?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Danni,
can you book me down prov till the payment day and i will make decision then.
Romantic double with all the trimmings please, for me and Julie.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> Hi Danni,
> can you book me down prov till the payment day and i will make decision then.
> Romantic double with all the trimmings please, for me and Julie.
> Steve


Hmmmm, do I sense another evenTT on the horizon? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ERM...no. I work away a lot so when im back i like to enjoy the moment.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamesytt (Aug 24, 2010)

This looks right up my street, love the place, so we'll check this out!


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi 
Enjoyed the last trip to the Island -- put Mary and I down also

Regards
Ian


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Deposits are now being taken for this. Please see the announcement here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Six places gone already...I've seen the money arrive in the club accounts already


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I've paid my deposit for me and Lorraine - I can't wait for this trip


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Our deposit paid. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Some more details wouldn't go amiss.

eg 
What is included in the price? I'd have to guess at Fri & Sat in the hotel + breakfast + ferry. Dinner included?

What are the ferry times? This information will tell me how much time I need to take off work

Are there details yet of what is in the itinerary for Sat & Sun?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

The price includes:

Ferry crossing Liverpool - Douglas - Liverpool.
Friday and Saturday night Accomodation at The Mount Murray Golf & Country Club
Breakfast Saturday and Sunday morning
Evening Meal at Mount Murray on Saturday Evening
Handouts as appropriate

The ferry times are to be confirmed but will be Friday evening departure from Liverpool and Sunday afternoon departure from Douglas.

Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT Law said:


> The price includes:
> 
> Ferry crossing Liverpool - Douglas - Liverpool.
> Friday and Saturday night Accomodation at The Mount Murray Golf & Country Club
> ...


Hi Steve,
Not sure I can make this due to daughters wedding clashing however. You will recall last year the Friday sailing from Liverpool was a morning one which gave everybody much more time on the Island. In 2007 I changed my sailing from the Friday evening one to the Friday morning sailing ( I was the only one who went in the morning) and very glad I was to. May I ask why have you now changed this back to Friday evening sailing for this one?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd agree with Les. I appreciate the issue with taking the Friday off work but at £500+ for the weekend I'd like to make the most of the time there and would prefer to sail over early on Friday. Could we possibly offer it as an option?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If I'm able to come I'll have to take the evening due to work. Understand Marks point of view though.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> If I'm able to come I'll have to take the evening due to work. Understand Marks point of view though.


vauxhall astras not allowed buddy !!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Only cars with carpets too! :lol:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

TT Law said:


> The price includes:
> 
> Ferry crossing Liverpool - Douglas - Liverpool.
> Friday and Saturday night Accomodation at The Mount Murray Golf & Country Club
> ...


All,
There *will* be a choice of sailings, I guess most will choose the Friday AM sailing as last visit, but some (unfortunate) members may be forced to use the evening crossing due to work commitments etc. 
Members will also be able to stay over on the Sunday evening if they wish and return on Monday 

PS. Spaces now down to just 14 rooms remaining ~ when they're gone, they're gone :!:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

brittan said:


> Some more details wouldn't go amiss.
> 
> eg
> What is included in the price? I'd have to guess at Fri & Sat in the hotel + breakfast + ferry. Dinner included?
> ...


The IoM Ferry Co. hasn't yet published sailing times for Summer 2011, but they're expecting 11:00am Friday from Liverpool and 15:30 on Sunday from Douglas. There is the option to stay over Sunday evening if you choose.
The details are still being finalised/planned, but includes:
Friday: Evening TT course "cruise" and Chinese/Indian meal.
Saturday: Cruise to the Calf of Man and lunch in Peel, afternoon free driving of TT Course with a photo session in the late afternoon at the TT Pits. Group dinner at Mount Murray Hotel + Bar etc.
Sunday: Visit to & photos on Marine parade ~ used for many Top Gear progs followed by free time 'til Ferry. Some members will go on the Mountain Railway to Snaefell.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

B16TTC said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > The price includes:
> ...


This is great news  So am I right in understanding that we can stay at t hotel on Sunday night for no extra cost??


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

m4rky said:


> B16TTC said:
> 
> 
> > TT Law said:
> ...


We're good, but not that good.

The Sunday night would be an additional cost I'm afraid.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Only cars with carpets too! :lol:


Cheeky gits.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I just hope I've got my new TT by this meet  .........TT going and I'm already risking 1 TT meet without one......I want to stretch my legs :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

could u do a breakdown on cost please my maths dont seem to work out bed and brek at the murrar is £90 a night ,an evening meal is no more than £65 for two people that makes 245 the ferry is about 136 for2peeps and a car worst senario £400 am I missing something oris the ttoc making a very nice profit.I believed that organised trips were none profit making,could someone advise please cheers Keith


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

salTTy said:


> could u do a breakdown on cost please my maths ddont seem to work out cheers Keith


I believe the last breakdown on the Isle of Man cost about £2000?

:wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hark said:


> salTTy said:
> 
> 
> > could u do a breakdown on cost please my maths ddont seem to work out cheers Keith
> ...


 :lol: :wink: :lol: [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> salTTy said:
> 
> 
> > could u do a breakdown on cost please my maths ddont seem to work out cheers Keith
> ...


Outch  And I think maybe a bit more than that :roll:

I'm sure Keith that Steve (TT_Law) will come along soon and do that


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

salTTy said:


> Could u do a breakdown on cost please my maths don't seem to work out. Bed and break at the Murray is £90 a night, an evening meal is no more than £65 for two people that makes £245, the ferry is about £136 for 2 peeps and a car worst senario £400 am I missing something? or is the TTOC making a very nice profit. I believed that organised trips were none profit making, could someone advise please? Cheers, Keith


Keith,
The TTOC aren't making anything from this visit. In fact we might make a small loss (PayPal charges).
We've booked via the IoM Steamship Co. and I've been discussing prices with them since August. We seem to have finally agreed on £250pp for a "couple" and £380pp for a single. 
When planning the visit I discussed hotels etc. with members who had taken part in 2009 and all agreed that the 4* Mount Murray was the place to go. (We'ed used the Hilton in Douglas in 2007 and there were some "issues"). There are cheaper hotels, but we also need secure parking etc.
The IoM SteamShip hasn't yet fixed crossing prices for May 2011, but it is the week before TT fortnight and prices for the crossing alone can be £350 for a Car+2 around that time! - Don't forget VAT will be 20% by then. 
The Mount Murray has all available rooms(24) on reservation for us for that weekend.
Mervyn


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks Mervyn let me know whe n u want the rest of the money cheers Keith


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

OMG! No idle chat on here?  .....have we all dried up already [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, I've been wondering why it was so quiet. How many people are actually signed-up for the trip?


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

We are going and can't wait 

We have never been to the IOM so it will be a new experience for us  Oh and no speed limit on the mountains


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Eleven so far I think


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I've never been and I'll have my new toy by then too.....happy days! 8) (I hope the sun is shining - topless all the way!)

Hev x


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Hev, dose this mean you may get it prior to Jan 1st and so save a few quid on the VAT?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Hev, dose this mean you may get it prior to Jan 1st and so save a few quid on the VAT?


I'm crossing everything....it will be very tight for time! Build week is 49 (next week) and I'm guessing there will be shipping delays over Christmas - I believe the VAT we pay will be the rate the dealer was charged when the car hits UK soil...so fingers crossed.

Hev x


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
When I ordered my TTS last year it was due to be built in November and arrive at the dealership for collection on 5th December. I asked the dealer if I could take delivery in the following March as I don't take toys out over the winter. I was told that this could be done but it would put £800:00 on the price of the car as the VAT rate was going back up to 17.5% on Jan 1st. I hate to tell you this but if things are still the same the VAT rate is based on the date they register the vehicle and not when it touches UK soil.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

oh well.....if it is here before the 4th Jan then it'll be picked up in time....if it arrives after the 4th then fair enough - we have factored in the additional cost but I'm still the eternal optimist.

I'm not bothered about keeping the car on the road for half of the year. The RS will be my daily drive to work come rain, hail, sun or snow. My very first TT was a roadster and I lived on my own at the time....it stood up to the winters without any problems and I have no reason to doubt the RS.

I wish I had the luxury of taking it off the road for some of the year but my drive is not big enough for all the toys I would like (and my garage is definitely not an option :roll.

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Not the comment I want to make, and certainly not following tumbleweed, but family commitments have stolen the weekend so I'm having to back out of this trip! Families hey, but what can you do!


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Guys

Are places still available for the TT weekend?

jontymo


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

jontymo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Are places still available for the TT weekend?
> 
> jontymo


Did anyone get back to about this mate [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There are still places available indeed 8)


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

There a few spaces left for this weekend with the chance to experience the joys of your TT over the famous (infamous?) TT Mountain Circuit.
At the end of next week I'll have to relinquish our reservations on the un-booked rooms at the Mount Murray Hotel ~ so if you're thinking about booking, now is the time to make up your mind to be sure of a place/room etc.
Details are available on the TTOC Shop http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/zen/i...ath=28&zenid=fcf747eb3cab1c04d70b449edd7a69f5
or email me:[email protected]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have thought long and hard for a few months and have decided to pull out.
The thoughts of that ferry each way is just to much to stand I am afraid.
However, I will look forward to the good comments and the great pics to come.
Although I will not be there may I pass on my thanks to all who have arranged this. 8)


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear your not coming Phil, just a case you cant stomach [smiley=sick2.gif] it really 

I am sure I will take a few pics while out there seeing neither Rachel or myself have been before, so looking forward to it.

Just got to wait for the final payment date which is looming  but I am sure all the cost will be worth it


----------



## mancity1955 (Feb 9, 2011)

pice does this include bb annd e meal also ferry


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

which includes:
Return Fast Ferry crossing from Liverpool - Douglas
2 Nights B&B at the 4* Mount Murray Hotel
Saturday Evening Meal in Mount Murray Hotel
Road Book etc. & Maps for TT Course & other visits.
Not included are Friday evening meal & lunches etc.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

As things stand today 10 cars/couples are booked for our visit ~ a good size group, not too big or small for the island's roads 

8 couples are doing the 2 night package and 2 couples the 3 night stay. I'm posting individual invoices to you today with payment due by Friday 8th April. The Club would prefer you pay by direct bank transfer or cheque to avoid PayPal charges and details for all 3 methods are included in your invoice. Also see your email info.

I'm finalising the _*TT*_our itinerary, booklet & maps at he moment which I'll send out by the end of this month. One question I'd like to know is your feelings about is a group meal on Friday evening. We should arrive in Douglas about 2:00pm, book into to the Mount Murray, have a drive out etc. What sort of restaurant would people like for the evening? Indian, Chinese, Fish & Chips, Other? Please let me know or post reply on the TT Forum.

Mervyn

PS. 15-Mar-11 ~ now 11 cars


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Mervyn,

We'd certainly be up for an evening meal. Last time out we found a superb Indian restaurant in Douglas. This is the place:

http://www.tasteofindiaiom.com/

Happy to go with the flow, but that's our suggestion.

Mark.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The only problem last time IIRC was trying to get 40 people into a restaurant was a no no, so we ended up in one place and others in a nearby place. Maybe this time with only 20 people it will be easier, but we will go with the flow.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Have thought long and hard for a few months and have decided to pull out.
> The thoughts of that ferry each way is just to much to stand I am afraid.


Big shame you're restricting yourself there Phil by deciding not to contact me. I could have helped (still can) re sea sickness


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello

I had the chance to join the 2007 event with Merlin and I was wandering if there is still a chance to get a spot for this year ?

I understand I'm late but I have a limited visibility on my agenda due to work and prefered not to commit early then cancel

I would be free at those date now. I would anyway understand if anything was set and it would not be possible to join anymore

Cheers to everybody I know here


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hello
> 
> I had the chance to join the 2007 event with Merlin and I was wandering if there is still a chance to get a spot for this year ?
> 
> ...


No problem just sign up HERE


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks to Mervin and Richard, I'm on my way (as a new TTOC member by the way :roll: )

See you there


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

All,
Please check your email for a copy of the draft TTour Booklet/Itinerary
Mervyn


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking good so far [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

really looking forward to the time travel bit,  manage to travel the TT circuit prior to arriving on the island.

Sail from Liverpool 11:15 (last check-in 10:30)
Arrive Douglas 13:45 approx.
Mount Murray Hotel 14:30
T T Circuit Tour 13:30

Do we get the flux capacitors fitted as part of the ferry crossing? :lol: :lol:

Looks like a good plan so far and impressed by the level of detail put in already. Lets hope the weather is nice while we ar there too, that would make it an excellent weekend.

Are other people taking any walkie talkie things with them to help us communicate on the trip or is it just a follow the sat nav/convoy as we go?

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

shurcomb said:


> Looking good so far [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> really looking forward to the time travel bit,  manage to travel the TT circuit prior to arriving on the island.
> Sail from Liverpool 11:15 (last check-in 10:30)
> ...


Stuart et al,
Thanks for spotting the typo in my draft itinerary, no one else has :!:. 
So sorry to disappoint you about the time travel bit, but now corrected.
Both Richard & I will be taking 2 walkie-talkies, so a good point if others have them. I'll mention it in my next email update.
At the moment I'm sorting the Friday restaurant ~ looks like Indian was the preferred choice. This one comes highly recommended ~ any views/comments?

http://www.millenniumsaagar.co.uk/Main.html 
They can also seat everyone so we can all be together unlike 2009.

Mervyn


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

PM'd B16TTC / Mervyn this am - hope to join you all for this weekend - ferry (same times as you guys) & hotel (http://www.inglewoodhotel-isleofman.com now booked - unfortunately couldn't commit earlier as was unsure as to work commitments/funds but all sorted now


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Glad we talked you into it. Looking forward to a cracking weekend!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jan and I will also be coming along staying in the Caladonia hotel in Douglas and on the same boat as you all. Catch you all at the Pier Head for the boat over.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jan and I will also be coming along staying in the Caladonia hotel in Douglas and on the same boat as you all. Catch you all at the Pier Head for the boat over.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> Glad we talked you into it. Looking forward to a cracking weekend!


Yes, you Les and Jan are fully reponsible!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

les said:


> Jan and I will also be coming along staying in the Caladonia hotel in Douglas and on the same boat as you all. Catch you all at the Pier Head for the boat over.


Les, are you in search of little red vans?
:lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Jan and I will also be coming along staying in the Caladonia hotel in Douglas and on the same boat as you all. Catch you all at the Pier Head for the boat over.
> ...


Ermmmm gimme a clue :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

les said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...












:roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Am innocent officer ......Honest twas postman Pat :roll: Anyway the officer said to give him a call next time we are over [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

All,
I've emailed everyone with a copy of the menu choices for Saturday evening ~ replies needed. 
Also seriously considering the attached Indian for Friday ~ comes very strongly recommended by locals.

http://www.millenniumsaagar.co.uk/Main.html

Mervyn


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

B16TTC said:


> All,
> I've emailed everyone with a copy of the menu choices for Saturday evening ~ replies needed.
> Also seriously considering the attached Indian for Friday ~ comes very strongly recommended by locals.
> 
> ...


Hi Mervyn

I've not seen the email yet but we would like to go to the Indian on the Friday night


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

havent got the email but indian is fine


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

B16TTC said:


> All,
> I've emailed everyone with a copy of the menu choices for Saturday evening ~ replies needed.
> Also seriously considering the attached Indian for Friday ~ comes very strongly recommended by locals.
> 
> ...


As some haven't (yet?) seen/received the email I've resent it this am.
Mervyn


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry Merv still nowt, checked the spam and everything. :?


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, recieved both emails, Friday Indian sounds and looks good for us, plus Saturday night menu looks fine, 
I assume you just want us to reply directly to you with our choices for Saturday night.

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

shurcomb said:


> Yep, recieved both emails, Friday Indian sounds and looks good for us, plus Saturday night menu looks fine,
> I assume you just want us to reply directly to you with our choices for Saturday night.
> Cheers,
> Stuart


Stuart,
Yes, either email or PM me with Rachel & your choices.
Thanks,
Mervyn


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Can we have a list of all those attending this on the first post of this thread please. Thanks.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

4 S L E E P S ! ! !



Hev x


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

les said:


> Can we have a list of all those attending this on the first post of this thread please. Thanks.


Les,
See my pm.
Mervyn


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

B16TTC said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Can we have a list of all those attending this on the first post of this thread please. Thanks.
> ...


I would if I had one Mervyn :?


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Now re-sent ~ I wonder which drain the first one went down :?:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY ROLL ON FRIDAY WE ARE OFF TO THE IOM WWWOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

m4rky said:


> YAY ROLL ON FRIDAY WE ARE OFF TO THE IOM WWWOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Just me who's excited then


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Guess when you have been there so many times on bikes and in the TT (2007 & 2009) it's not quite got the excitement as it did but Yeahhhhhhhhhhh bring it on baby [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]



m4rky said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > YAY ROLL ON FRIDAY WE ARE OFF TO THE IOM WWWOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

m4rky said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > YAY ROLL ON FRIDAY WE ARE OFF TO THE IOM WWWOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


Give us chance, only 260 miles to Liverpool, then I can get excited (oh and think of poor Yvan whos set off from home in France tomorrow to join me Thursday lunchtime for the long drive up north).

See you Friday. 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Anybody who wants to do the TT course at its best then 5 or 6am in the morning (I know I have done it that time on bikes) is the time best time to do it. Remember the course also doubles up as a normal road outside the races. There will be postman Pat and others on the road as you would expect so you cant expect to get held up during late morning and afternoons. Obviously there's a lot less traffic out early morning. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

2 S L E E P S ! ! ! 

 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)

Hev x


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hev said:


> 2 S L E E P S ! ! !
> 
> 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)
> 
> Hev x


Looks like you are so excited you wont get any sleep. 

See you Friday [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > 2 S L E E P S ! ! !
> ...


Really looking forward to this as I've never been to the Isle of Man.

Technically I have only one sleep to go.....we get on the road tomorrow night after work  

See ya soon!!!!

Hev x


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hev its a magical place. I have a friend who lives there (I went to his wedding there last year) and I have been going on and off since my teens first with motorbikes. I just hope we get the weather as we did in both 2007 and 2009 with the TTOC. However I have been when it was shocking with gales lashing the island and people being sick on the boat even before it left the dock. 

There are some wonderful places to visit my fav is Port Erin as a coastal town. There is a great walk along the coastal path to Bradda Head. I hope you have checked it out on the net. I also have a few vids on my youtube account just check out sezles1 and no comments about my other stuff please :lol:

BTW don't forget to say hello to the fairies as you go over fairy bridge you will know it when you see it as there are lots of messages left for them around it. Peel is also very nice and great for sea food esp Manx kipper and a good castle and harbour.

Then there is the Calf of Man with its views and seals. Not that we will get time but there is a great ride on the Victorian railway which goes from Douglas to Port Erin a wonderful journey and well worth going on.

Laxey is another nice place along with the Laxey wheel and the harbour. The old capital of the IOM Castletown to is also well worth a visit with it's history and of course its castle.
On a clear day its worth a trip up Snaefell on the mountain railway where you can see 5 countries from the top.

There are loads of hidden away little bays and glens to explore and I haven't even got to the capital Douglas where the boat arrives. I could go on but I don't want to bore you to death esp as you most certainly be able to take in most of them. Good taster if you ever want to come back for a week or two.

As you may guess I love the place.

Bring it on 



Hev said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I can only second what Les sez.... This is our 3rd (TTOC) visit to the IoM and this time we have bought an OS map so we can explore areas we havent seen before.

I am not looking forward to the 4 + hour drive this afternoon to our overnight hotel but bring on tomorrow.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

GOOD IDEA THE OS MAP I HAVE HAD ONE A FEW YEARS NOW AND WITH IT HAVE DISCOVERED SOME GREAT OUT OF THE BEATEN TRACK PLACES. 



mighTy Tee said:


> I can only second what Les sez.... This is our 3rd (TTOC) visit to the IoM and this time we have bought an OS map so we can explore areas we havent seen before.
> 
> I am not looking forward to the 4 + hour drive this afternoon to our overnight hotel but bring on tomorrow.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

We're leaving at 14:00 today for Ellesmere Port for an overnight stop. Wonder what the A34/M40/M42/M6 etc. is like :?: 
Have a safe journey and see you ALL at the docks BEFORE 10:30  
M&N


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Have a nice weekend


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Just got home from work 

Right lets get the TT clean and get ready for the trip 

See you all there :mrgreen:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

just leaving 

Safe driving folks and see ya soon    

Hev x


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope you all have a good time, gutted i couldnt come this year

All the best

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

See you all later on this morning hope you all make it nice and safe with no issues.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Just on a59 ... Sat nav taken us on the scenic route


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Well we're here...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Pissing down with rain at the moment but great weather yesterday to go over the TT circuit 

A little stopover...


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Looks like you had a good turnout and hope the weather is good for you all for Sunday. 8)


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just docking in Liverpool, thanks again to Mervyn & Natalie for arranging a great weekend and allowing myself, Les & Jan to join last minute.

Great weekend, great people and great driving!

Photo's & Video's to follow


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

1st Vid, here's the road I found yesterday when flying solo - Ballaugh, C37 Ballaugh Glen Road through Ravensdale & Druidale, was awesome - defo one to do next time as a group   and I can push it faster knowing it a little 

Apologies for it not being widescreen - newbee to all this video malarkey!


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's another short clip, great camera work Jan


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Got home late evening last night after leaving Jan. Thanks to all and in particular Mervin and Natalie for organising such a great weekend. Only home today then we fly out tomorrow (ash cloud willing) for my daughters wedding so probably wont be around for a week. The weekend ranks up there with the best of them for me. Brilliant road and company and what made it especially good was everybody mixed so well and got on famously. Lots to do here before we leave tomorrow but here's a few choice pic's of the weekend.

Waiting to board the ferry with the Lotus7 club guys.








Lined up ready to attack the TT course.








At the Calf of Man.Harrr so that's an engine then.








Big Matt (Sline) first thing in the morning before he shaves, inc his head. (BTW its about 19ft high)








You wouldn't think it was the same guy by the evening. Don't he scrub up well.








Photo call on the Marine drive.








Our budget hotel for the weekend.








The Laxey wheel (lady Isabella) from the electric railway.








"Ya Man" the legend Joey Dunlop statue at the motorcycle museum at the Bungalow on the TT course.
















A few TTs far below us taken from the Electric railway tram.








The electric railway tram.








Mk2 Sowthern shandy drinkers (the only time they ever managed to get above me) :-* 








20mins talking before I told Jan that Norman was only a statue. :lol: 








and getting her leg over.  








Meal time. Is that all the food we are getting then? :roll: Some people are sooo embarrassing  
























Across Douglas bay from the Marie Drive.









Vids we took to come.

Thanks guys you were all great.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Glad we're not sailing today with the others 

Don't fancy being on the sea in this weather!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

4.1/2hrs in this weather to Heysham  OMG but I have done it in such foul conditions some years ago, not very pleasant I can tell you but I wasn't seasick  


phope said:


> Glad we're not sailing today with the others
> 
> Don't fancy being on the sea in this weather!!


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi All

A great trip with fantastic people that all got on so well 

I'll get some photo's up later - Maybe one or two of the Northern lot as well ha ha!!

Cheers Mervyn and Natatlie - A great job thanks soooo much


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Chasing Mark and Deb Davies on the mountain section of the TT course, just too much traffic but you could say that made it more interesting :roll: 


Or if you prefer to watch it on Youtube.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great pictures and vids all. 

This trip has to be on my to do list after looking at all this.

Jontymo


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all

Thank you for a very nice week end with friendly people !

Made it home today at 1PM, was glad to be arrived....

Thanks for the vids and pics already posted


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Just wanted to add our appreciation for a fantastic weekend - couldn't have wished for a more friendly bunch to join in on our very first TTOC trip - hopefully the first of many! 

Nicki and Dave G


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

knickers said:


> Just wanted to add our appreciation for a fantastic weekend - couldn't have wished for a more friendly bunch to join in on our very first TTOC trip - hopefully the first of many!
> 
> Nicki and Dave G


Hi Ya Nicki and Dave good to see you on the forum  Great to meet you too and don't forget we only live up the road


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phope said:


> Glad we're not sailing today with the others
> 
> Don't fancy being on the sea in this weather!!


Well where do we start.....

7:50 Monday morning check in - or not - ferry cancelled, booked ferry for the evening crossing.

11:00 Hotel offer a good deal for an extra night and as we were concerned the ferry might not sail Monday evening we decide to see if we can change tickets to Tuesday morning.

11:30 Tickets changed to Tuesday morning, and hotel room secured

12:00 start to enjoy the rough seas along the coast as we drive to Port St Mary and then to Calf o Man.

6:00 Steam Packet announce the ferry WILL leave, we wonder if we should have saved our pennies and left the island

Tuesday 6:00am check the Steam Packet website - *The ferry left on time, got to Heysham, it was too rough to dock and returned to Douglas at 0500hrs  *

8:45 sailed from Douglas, a lovely smooth crossing arriving Heysham a little late but left Lancaster Petrol Station at 1:30pm

5:45pm home in Fareham relieved we didnt take last nights ferry.

*A big thank you to Merv and Natalie for organising a great event* and also to those who attended and helped make it a great fun weekend. 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have to say that I thought of you all on your jollie over the weekend and wished I could have been there. Having said that I feel that I took the right desision to bow out as I do not travel well on boats. (Thats an understatement).
I read the last post and felt....Sat at my PC I did the right thing as I would have stayed the extra night too.


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

m4rky said:


> knickers said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to add our appreciation for a fantastic weekend - couldn't have wished for a more friendly bunch to join in on our very first TTOC trip - hopefully the first of many!
> ...


Indeedy!! Will keep my eyes out for you in the racey white baby or the green & white big boy! xx


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Glad we're not sailing today with the others
> ...


Sounds like you made the right choice!! Hope you appreciate the new forum name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Glad we're not sailing today with the others
> ...


No luck!! 

As above, really enjoyed the weekend - great company


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, it was a very nice weekend and met lots of nice people.

The weather was pretty good overall and the crossing back on Sunday was good except a little bit up and down when the ferry was going slow and leaving IOM .

Will post up some pics from our cameras when I get a chance.

Thanks again to everyone for making it a very jolly weekend and hope to see some familiar faces when we go to Derby in July.

Cheers,
Stuart & Rachel


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all,

Glad everyone finally got back ok! A great weekend with good company both new and old!

A big thank you to Mervyn and Natholie for organising everything and glad we finally managed the mountain railway after two failed attempts?

Look forward to seeing you all at Crich in July.

Regards,

Chris and Heather (Mctavish)


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

All,
Thanks for all the kind comments etc. ~ It was a pleasure to organise it for such a great bunch of members & partners.
I've sent you all an email about pics & video footage etc. please read & respond.

Mervyn (& Natalie)
PS. Shame about the extra large fridge magnets  Plan B for 2013 [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I got an unwelcome present in the post today from our trip

An NIP [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Got busted on the M62 by a Gatso apparently -Oh well luckily it wasn't too far over the limit so I guess its 3 points 

Bollocks [smiley=bigcry.gif] Oh and [smiley=baby.gif] :lol:


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

m4rky said:


> I got an unwelcome present in the post today from our trip
> 
> An NIP [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


OH NOOOOOOOOOOO! Sorry hun - was that on the way to the port or home again? I'd better keep my eye on the post too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

m4rky said:


> I got an unwelcome present in the post today from our trip
> 
> An NIP [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


So not so steady Eddie... 

Seriously, feel for you, hopefully you will get a driver awareness course and avoid points.


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

My Royal Mail lorry driver mate says that there is no longer an option for driver awareness because of the cuts!

:evil:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I was on the way there on the Friday

Hopefully I'll get an awareness course as it wasn't that much over - We shall see


----------

